
The Low-Latency Rematch: Performance of modern Java on data-heavy workloads - cangencer
https://jet-start.sh/blog/2020/06/23/jdk-gc-benchmarks-rematch
======
cangencer
Original article and discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465660](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23465660)

